# Gesleevter Kabelsatz für BeQuiet-Netzteile



## ACDSee (22. August 2014)

*Gesleevter Kabelsatz für BeQuiet-Netzteile*

Hallo,

kurze Frage: gibt es für Bequiet-Netzteile Kabelsätze mit einzeln gesleevten Kabeln zum nachkaufen?
Ich wollte ein P10 verbauen. Ich meine keine Verlängerungen, sondern Kabel die direkt vom NT ausgehen.


----------



## benTi1985 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Gesleevter Kabelsatz für BeQuiet-Netzteile*

Interessiert mich auch. Für Corsair Netzteile wird sowas direkt Angeboten.
Sind die evtl. kompatibel?

Hab einfach nicht die Zeit und die Nerven um selbst zu sleeven.


----------



## stake91 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Gesleevter Kabelsatz für BeQuiet-Netzteile*

Ich hab schonmal nach gesucht, aber nichts gescheites bei gefunden..ausser das hier:

be quiet! Leise Netzteile & Kühlungsprodukte für Ihren PC


----------



## pedi (22. August 2014)

*AW: Gesleevter Kabelsatz für BeQuiet-Netzteile*

Zubehör mit Hersteller: be quiet! Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

soetwas?


----------



## ACDSee (23. August 2014)

Genau. Nur ist sata halt nicht so wichtig. Wird eh nur eine ssd auf der Rückseite reinkommen. Sowas für graka und mainboard und vorallem kompatibel mit dem p10 wäre top.


----------



## acidburn1811 (23. August 2014)

*AW: Gesleevter Kabelsatz für BeQuiet-Netzteile*

Normalerweise kannst jedes kabel nehmen was den passtenden stecker hat, ob am NT selbst ein Kabel hängst was dick,dünn ist - ist wurscht, spätestens irgendwann bein orig.kabel zb am molox steckt kommt ein Lüffi + adapter auf 3 pin drann, lüffi rennt auf 12V jenachdem...die dünnen kabel leiten in dem sinne den selben strom,ohne das die durchbrenn oder abschmorrn  ^^

Bevor irgendwas dran hängst informier dich bitte vorher ein bissel über der Materie ...Strom ist Übel und kann schnell den stärksten man umhaun ! 


Hab damals auch nach die Kabeln gesucht, würde mich freun wenn BQ es endlich gebacken bekommen hat und schon was in sichtweite ist


----------



## keinnick (23. August 2014)

*AW: Gesleevter Kabelsatz für BeQuiet-Netzteile*

Die Aussage "Normalerweise kannst jedes kabel nehmen was den passtenden stecker hat" halte ich für fahrlässig. Man sollte schon darauf achten, dass der Kabelsatz auch für das jeweilige Netzteil freigegeben ist und Belegung / Querschnitt auch passen.


----------



## acidburn1811 (23. August 2014)

*AW: Gesleevter Kabelsatz für BeQuiet-Netzteile*

Deswegen auch der hinweis 

Belegung / Querschnitt ? 

Bitte um genaue Erklärung, kann dir grad nicht wirklich Folgen... Obwohl ich schon NT´s Geslevvt hab


----------



## keinnick (24. August 2014)

*AW: Gesleevter Kabelsatz für BeQuiet-Netzteile*



acidburn1811 schrieb:


> Belegung / Querschnitt ?



Pinbelegung / Leitungsquerschnitt? Muss beides bei "irgendeinem" Kabel nicht unbedingt passen.


----------



## acidburn1811 (24. August 2014)

*AW: Gesleevter Kabelsatz für BeQuiet-Netzteile*

Das hab ich zZ bis zum Slevven an mein P10 

GD3689 CB-24P NZXT 24-Pin-ATX Schwarz Ärmel 25cm Verlängerungskabel | eBay

Gibts sicher noch Billiger !

Mir ist noch kein Hersteller unter gekommen was die Kabel flechtet,  genauso nicht, das je nach Netzteilstärke eine andere Kabelstärken genommen würde. 

Schau dir mal die Kabel vom NT an die vom NT weg gehn ( Dranhängen willst ) die sind ca ohne Slevven  +/- 3-4 mm Dick. Die Aber an mehreren Molox / Sata Anschlüsse häng,
da macht der Stecker / das Kabel dann kein unterschied mehr was dann zB. an den Molox-Anschluss angeschossen wird, dass das Kabel nur 2mm Dünn ist oder ein Lüfter am Molox Anschluss nur 3 Pins hat...Wurscht gleicher Stecker muss Passen ^^

Lasst es lieber ^^


----------

